# Whats the rule regarding plants from US to Canada?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, maybe you can help.

What is the law regarding shipping plant seeds/clippings from US to Canada? A friend of mine wants to send a few plant clippings or seeds in a plant exchange but some members are in canada.

These are not aquatic either. It would probably be something like jade, or african violets and the like.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/internat/importe.shtml

theres actually permits and forms they need to fill out if you want to do it 100% legally. looks like a big hassle if you ask me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Holy crap... that form is right over my head. LOL


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This site is easier to understand or you can just call boarder services they take calls for questions 5 days a week

http://www.crossbordershopping.ca/duty-tax-import-guide/food-plant-animal-guide/


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh thanks jackson, i'll pass that along


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

So if I buy java moss or a live plant from an online store which is not located in Canada, say like Aquatic Magic, is it likely that the moss will be confiscated and I'll be put on a list?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Joeee said:


> So if I buy java moss or a live plant from an online store which is not located in Canada, say like Aquatic Magic, is it likely that the moss will be confiscated and I'll be put on a list?


It is possible that it will be confiscated. Depends if customs opens your package or not.

Of course, I do not advise you try your luck...


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Seeds are usually no problem. Anything vegetative (leaves, cuttings) or anything with soil on the roots needs a phytosanitary certificate from the supplier. The threat of plant diseases or pests being introduced to Canada is real. Even if they can't survive the winters, they could get into greenhouse crops.

Also, it's illegal to send anything from Newfoundland with soil on it to other parts of Canada, IIRC. Nfld has some kind of root-parasitic nematode that could cause disastrous losses to crops elsewhere in Canada.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what about bringing some aquatic plants,whitesand, some driftwood in the beaches from u.s(florida) to canada? coz I will be going there soon. do I hve to get permit also??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

camboy012406 said:


> what about bringing some aquatic plants,whitesand, some driftwood in the beaches from u.s(florida) to canada? coz I will be going there soon. do I hve to get permit also??


Yes, you will.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Joeee said:


> So if I buy java moss or a live plant from an online store which is not located in Canada, say like Aquatic Magic, is it likely that the moss will be confiscated and I'll be put on a list?


I have bought moss and plants from ebay from singapore and other places never had a problem.


----------

